# Custom Fitting 25/4/2013 with Nicky Hall (MGL) - Sharpley GC



## Big D 88 (May 3, 2013)

Having asked for the Forum's opinion on the best place to get custom fitted in the North East, the resounding response was Nicky Hall (MGL), who is based at Sharpley Golf Course.

I emailed Nicky asking for his availability and we could both make the 25th of April, 12pm. I received a call a few days before the fitting asking for the low down on my golf game. As a relatively newcomer to the sport (took it up last July) , i explained that the beginners package set i initially bought was to see if i was serious, before spending a lot of money. I also explained that although i knew the custom fitting wasn't the magic cure to a drastic lowering of scores, the peace of mind and confidence knowing the clubs fit me and my swing was enough to make me want to invest.

A few other questions from Nicky included my average distances with various clubs, and what confidence i had in certain irons/woods in my current set. I also gave Nicky my budget and what i would like with that. He was confident we could work to that budget.

And so on to the day itself; i arrived with my chauffeur (nicky's words not mine!) at around 11.30am, had a quick drink in the clubhouse and headed down to the range with my current set of clubs. The first part of the session was Nicky showing me what heads of different brands he felt would suit my game & which came in on the budget (for some reason no muira??) 

I then proceeded to hit some balls with my set. The initial findings were clear; my swing speed was quick, from take away to contact with the ball was very fast (i think Nicky said around 1 sec was average, mine was around 0.75s), the shafts were also a tad too long.

Onto the fun part - trying out new clubs! The first i hit were the GS5 OS. I could feel the difference between my shoddy package set and these clubs straight away. Impact felt cleaner and the clubs instantly felt like gold to me! I tried out a few other heads, but if im honest none felt better to me than the first set i tried. I then let Nicky do his thing, and he chopped and changed the shafts and i continued to hit some balls. The shafts that best suited my swing were the Rifle 5.5 Stepless shafts. So the Irons i ended up with were Orka GS5 OS, 4 to PW, with Rifle 5.5 Stepless Shafts

I then did likewise with the Driver, and again it was apparent straight away the difference from the set ive played from the beginning of my 'career' and the clubs Nicky had at his disposal. I ended up with - Driver: Orka GS5 10.5* with Wishon White S Flex shaft, a Fairway wood: Orka GS5 15* with Wishon White S Flex shaft and also a Hybrid: Orka GS5 19* with Wishon White Hybrid S Flex shaft.

We then went onto the Putter. I had explained to Nicky in the telephone call a few nights before the fitting that of all my game, putting was probably my most comfortable part. However, when he asked me to take my stance over a putt, i was unaware that the putter was too long, and that on my usually stance, the toe was slightly up on the putter. Having measured up where i should be holding the grounded putter, it was decided i needed 33" putter. The putter i bought was a Matlby CER, the same make as some wedges, which all in all make up a pretty decent set of clubs in my eyes.

Nicky was fantastic throughout the day, and gave me some useful information on numerous occasions, such as pre shot set up, grip and club positioning.

I left a very happy customer, and was even happier when Nicky knocked at my door with all my clubs this morning (hows that for customer service!). 

I say all...the PW is missing but i will be picking that up on Monday, as the head did not arrive with rest of the order. Basically gives me a reason to head back to Sharpley on Monday, and can try out these clubs for the first time.

So to sum up, if anyone fancies getting customer fitted, i would thoroughly recommend Nicky ( MyGolf Ltd)


----------



## Big D 88 (May 3, 2013)

Oh and i am at work, but as soon as i am home tonight i will post some pics!


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 3, 2013)

The Orka family grows!
Great right up always good to hear off quality service enjoy the new shineys.


----------



## bigslice (May 3, 2013)

sounds like you enjoyed it, no excuses now any problems will be an end user fault. nice clubs


----------



## user2009 (May 3, 2013)

Nice one Dave, sub 90 on the cards soon then? Fancy a knock early next week to try them out, just don't bring the Hulk  joke, bring him.


----------



## Big D 88 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Big D 88 (May 3, 2013)

bigslice said:



			sounds like you enjoyed it, no excuses now any problems will be an end user fault. nice clubs
		
Click to expand...

haha i will always find a fault.... but thanks



pbrown7582 said:



			The Orka family grows!
Great right up always good to hear off quality service enjoy the new shineys.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate!



user2009 said:



			Nice one Dave, sub 90 on the cards soon then? Fancy a knock early next week to try them out, just don't bring the Hulk  joke, bring him.
		
Click to expand...

Yes sure mate, me and dougy will play next week for sure!


----------



## user2009 (May 3, 2013)

Big D 88 said:



			haha i will always find a fault.... but thanks



Cheers mate!



Yes sure mate, me and dougy will play next week for sure!
		
Click to expand...

Great, will confirm over the weekend but maybe Mon or Tue? anytime really.

Had a mare on Wednesday, got stuck behind a 4 ball that were about as good as me, wouldn't wave us through and took 2.5hrs to play 9 holes, I was a tad annoyed.


----------



## Big D 88 (May 3, 2013)

user2009 said:



			Great, will confirm over the weekend but maybe Mon or Tue? anytime really.

Had a mare on Wednesday, got stuck behind a 4 ball that were about as good as me, wouldn't wave us through and took 2.5hrs to play 9 holes, I was a tad annoyed.
		
Click to expand...

Tuesday probably as we're going to Sharpley for a round / pick up my PW on Monday


----------



## user2009 (May 3, 2013)

Big D 88 said:



			Tuesday probably as we're going to Sharpley for a round / pick up my PW on Monday
		
Click to expand...

Ok, will pencil it in, speak later. I think we're probably going to do Woodham or the Oakleaf in the next week or two as well if you're up for it


----------



## Big D 88 (May 3, 2013)

user2009 said:



			Ok, will pencil it in, speak later. I think we're probably going to do Woodham or the Oakleaf in the next week or two as well if you're up for it
		
Click to expand...

Count me in


----------



## Wayman (May 4, 2013)

Sounds good stuff dave. Good luck with the new weapons


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (May 4, 2013)

Wayman said:



			Sounds good stuff dave. Good luck with the new weapons
		
Click to expand...

Great little write up, you just need to get them to one of the meets

11.30 tee this morning at Matfen


----------



## Big D 88 (May 4, 2013)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			Great little write up, you just need to get them to one of the meets

11.30 tee this morning at Matfen 

Click to expand...

Wedding today, family outing tomorrow, GOLF MONDAY


----------



## moogie (May 4, 2013)

Good write up Big D
Pleased Nicky sorted u out ,  and enjoy the new clubs

And to repeat the above,  you're more than welcome to a game at any of our future North East meets :thup:


----------



## MGL (May 7, 2013)

Glad your happy with them Dave - thanks for the write up and let us know how they go!


----------



## Big D 88 (May 7, 2013)

MGL said:



			Glad your happy with them Dave - thanks for the write up and let us know how they go!
		
Click to expand...

Played at Sharpley yesterday nicky, as you know i was intending on picking up the PW, but not to worry

The course is fantastic, much better than the 1 i usually play at.

The clubs felt great! Went out in 59, but came back in 43 for 102...which isnt far off my PB...bearing in mind me and my playing partner hadnt played the course before, i think this indicates they brought about some improvement already (even if it was just a confidence thing with me knowing the clubs were suited to me!)


----------



## Alex1975 (May 14, 2013)

Nice write up, enjoyed it and the kit looks great. I hate white clubs but they are the best looking white clubs I have seen!

Enjoy them.


----------



## Big D 88 (May 21, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Nice write up, enjoyed it and the kit looks great. I hate white clubs but they are the best looking white clubs I have seen!

Enjoy them.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Alex


----------

